# Making wood shingles from used pallet boards



## James Bancroft (May 5, 2008)

I am the process of building a small recyceld green structure using old pallets. I need help in cutting pallet stringer boards into wood shingles.

I have cut the pallet stringers (boards running top of the pallets) into 5" lengths. 

I need to know how and what tools to "slice" the pieces into two tappered shingles.

Any suggestions-thanks Jim Bancroft


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Watched them use a bacndsaw on "Dirty Jobs" on the Discovery Channel.
(This was at a Cedar shake mill)


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.cedarbureau.org/certi-label/shakes.htm

a little more info........


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

A bandsaw with a sled constructed to slide the boards into the blade on edge would probably work. What type of wood are your pallets made from. Some woods will not stand up to exposure to weather very well.

Gerry


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I've never seen a pallet made out of any wood that has weather-resistant properties.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> I've never seen a pallet made out of any wood that has weather-resistant properties.


That's exactly what crossed my mind .

Gerry


----------



## pickngrin (May 23, 2008)

As already noted, The type of hardwoods used in pallets are not weather resistent, so your work and effort wont last very long.
If you get lucky, and know your wood identification well, you will occasionally find white oak in pallets...That's what you want, but its going to take some luck.


----------

